# Have you tried coconut shrimp?



## Constance (Mar 14, 2006)

Today, I got a shrimp combo at Red Lobster, and it had some coconut shrimp. I figured they'd use some grated coconut in the batter, which would be kind of crispy and crunchy. I didn't see anything like that...the shrimp tasted a lot like coconut cream pie, or a shot of Malibou Rum...couldn't even detect the taste of the shrimp. I thought they were awful, but I brought them home and little Jesse ate'em up. 
Have any of you had some type of coconut shrimp that you found tasty? Maybe it was the recipe...maybe it was just me. For my taste, a little coconut goes a looong way.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 14, 2006)

We had some in the Bahamas that was to die for!  Very very yummy!!


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 14, 2006)

I have to prep these for work every now and then.  It's pretty easy.

We use 16/20 count shrimp (that's probably a large shrimp at your grocery store).  I butterfly the shrimp when I devein them.  I leave the tails on.  I bread the shrimp by dredging in flour, then into an eggwash, then into a 2:1 mixture of panko breadcrumbs and coconut flakes.  I lay the breaded coconut onto waxed paper and freeze them.  We deep-fry them, from frozen.

I'm addicted to Coconut Shrimp, and especially the sauce that Red Lobster serves with them.  Side-by-side, I can't tell a difference in taste between the ones I make at work, and the ones you can get at Red Lobster.

I have a copy-cat recipe of the sauce, if you're interested.


----------



## QSis (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a friend who thinks the Coconut Shrimp at the Outback Steakhouse are the best things she's ever eaten.  

I'd be looking for crispy, crunchy and more savory than sweet, too, Constance.

Lee


----------



## JMediger (Mar 14, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> I have a friend who thinks the Coconut Shrimp at the Outback Steakhouse are the best things she's ever eaten...


 
Outback is what I was going to suggest too.  We haven't been in a while but the last time, they were served with a marmalade of some sort - very good.  It seems they were coated and deep fried ...


----------



## sattie (Mar 14, 2006)

I like coconut shrimp, and I am not sure that Red Lobster would be the best place for them.  The ones that I have had, actually had pieces of shredded coconut in the batter.  I don't get them much because hubby don't like them.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Mar 15, 2006)

Red Lobster is to seafood as Kentucky Fried Chicken is to humane slaughter of chickens.  That is to say, bottom of the food chain.

Coconut shrimp is really good when made right.  And they do use coconut in a good coconut shrimp...you'll be able to tell because the shrimp will look like they have porcupine quills coming out everywhere.

If you get a chance, try Rainforest Cafe's...they make a good coconut shrimp.  Also, be sure to ask for mango dipping sauce.  It makes all the difference in the world with coconut shrimp.


----------



## sattie (Mar 15, 2006)

I believe I have tried them there before, there was a sampler platter of some sort that we tried that had the shrimp.  I do remember them being good, along with some other stuff!!     I ate to much that day!


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 15, 2006)

I guess I should have added that where I work, we don't use the same type sauce that Red Lobster uses.  We use a sauce made from orange marmalade, with some horseradish, and I forget what else added.

I'd like to buy a bag of 8/12 count shrimp from work and make some Coconut Shrimp at home.  Those are HUGE shrimp, about 2 oz each, or a little bigger than one of my fingers.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Mar 15, 2006)

AllenMI, i make them the exact way at the restaurant, only i use all coconut and no panko. i've tried to use malibu rum in the eggwash, but it was a little too coconutty.


----------



## licia (Mar 15, 2006)

Coconut shrimp are too rich for me unless I only eat a small amount. I can't enjoy a meal size portion.


----------



## Constance (Mar 15, 2006)

I couldn't see any coconut at all in the coating...maybe it was pulverized. But the coconut taste was so strong I found it sickening. I wondered if they had dipped it in that coconut cream they use for mixing drinks.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 15, 2006)

I think this recipe is courtesy of Sam Choy.​ 

*Coconut & Macadamia Nut Crusted Shrimp*

• 1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
• 1 pound cleaned and deveined shrimp
• 1/2 cup coconut milk
• 1/4 cup shredded coconut
• 1/4 cup crushed macadamia nuts
• 3 Tbsp. macadamia nut oil
• 1 fresh lime to use as garnish
• 1 fresh orange to use as garnish
• 1 bunch fresh cilantro to use as garnish

Preheat oven to 400 degrees fahrenheit. Lightly coat a baking dish with macadamia nut oil. Place flour, coconut milk, coconut and crushed macadamia nuts in 4 separate small bowls. Dredge shrimp first in flour, then dip into coconut milk. Roll in shredded coconut, then in crushed macadamia nuts. Place in baking dish and bake for 10 to 15 minutes, or until shrimp is cooked through. Garnish with wedges of lime,orange and fresh cilantro. Serve shrimp while still hot.


----------



## mish (Mar 15, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> I think this recipe is courtesy of Sam Choy.​
> 
> 
> *Coconut & Macadamia Nut Crusted Shrimp*
> ...


 
This looks like heaven on a plate.  Thank you IC.  Can I find macadamia nut oil at a local market?  TIA


----------



## jennyema (Mar 15, 2006)

The Red Lobster copycat recipe coats the shrimp in _pina colada drink mix._


----------



## ironchef (Mar 15, 2006)

Not sure...I've only see it carried at a few places in the LA area. Cost Plus has it sometimes. It's probably not that necessary since Mac Nut oil doesn't usually have THAT strong of a flavor. Since the shrimp already has them in it, you could just use regular oil, butter, or non-stick cooking spray instead.


----------



## mish (Mar 15, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Not sure...I've only see it carried at a few places in the LA area. Cost Plus has it sometimes. It's probably not that necessary since Mac Nut oil doesn't usually have THAT strong of a flavor. Since the shrimp already has them in it, you could just use regular oil, butter, or non-stick cooking spray instead.


 
Thank you IC.  I'm in the L.A. area, and will look around.  Sounds like something I would like to try.


----------

